# Preventing death of ghost shrimp



## genetics

Hi everyone,

Yesterday, I went and got 4 more ghost shrimp to make my total to 6 nice ghost shrimp. They all went in a 5.5 gal, along with a myst snail and betta.
This morning though, I noticed 1 of the ghost shrimp died and I am concerned of losing other shrimps.
The snail and betta are healthy though, but my concern is towards my shrimp.

I am curious to know: What special conditions are required for maximizing ghost shrimp populations? How do you guys keep your shrimps?
Responses would be much appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## Sprite42

It is not unusual to lose a shrimp or two when first getting them. I always buy one or two more than I need just for this purpose. However, these a fairly hardy critters, but most only live about 6 to 8 months.


----------



## Kyle

you betta possibly killed it my betta killed some ghost shrimp in its time.


----------



## genetics

Hi Kyle,
I am confident my betta didn't harm the shrimp. After adding the shrimp, I watched the aquarium for 1 - 1.5 hours to see if there'd be aggression from the betta to the shrimp. Thankfully there was none. I guess the shrimp suffered shock when it was moving to my tank.


----------



## cheseboy

It's possible but not my guess. Your Betta probably picks at it once and a while when the shrimp comes too close. Basically annoys the shrimp to death. If you are absolutely sure that the shrimp was not harmed my the Betta then it's possible the shrimp died during the into. but unlikely if your tank is cycled.


----------



## Ownager2004

Ive heard bettas either ignore ghost shrimp or dont. The betta I used to have would go after ghost shrimp until they were dead and then it would leave the corpses to just lie there.


----------



## Fishboy93

I put a ghost shrimp with my female and it ate it on the spot..


----------



## wodesorel

I've always tried to keep ghost shrimp in with my bettas. The one thing I've noticed with new bettas, when they meet ghost shrimp for the first time, is that they don't start eating them until they come across one that has freshly molted. Shrimp are spikey things that must not seem too appetizing, until the betta comes across a soft, defenseless one. 

I had a male in with shrimp for a month before he came across one that had molted. Within three days he ate all 7 of them. 

It's been three weeks with my new female, and I've had quite a few shrimp molt so far, and she hasn't seemed to figure out she can eat them, which is good! 

Also, from what I've seen, shrimp are more likely to molt when introduced to a tank, or after a water change. 

Don't worry, it's great food for the betta, so long as he/she doesn't eat too many at once.


----------



## Lydia

This might sound like a stupid question, but are you sure what you are seeing is a dead ghost shrimp and not just the molted carapace? Sometimes the carapaces can look a lot like dead shrimp.


----------



## genetics

I actually lightly poked it for like...... 5 minutes, seeing if it will get some activity.
After searching the entire tank, it was clear it was dead.
Oh well, I learned alot though on keeping these animals.


----------

